# Elu MOF96 with WolfCraft 540 table



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi folks

I've just bought a Wolfcraft 540 table on ebay and I will be picking it up next week. It's for light occasional hobby use, routing to trim around guitar body blanks and other similar projects.

I have a 1/4" Elu Mof 96 router and wonder if anyone knows whether I will need a router table insert plate (such as the Trend one) or whether my router will fit easily to the table without.

I can also borrow a friend's 1/2" Elu to use in the table as well.

Any thoughts much appreciated.

All the best

Steve


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Steve,

I am not sure if Wolfcraft are readily available outside the EU.

But i am sure someone will assist you


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I am not sure if Wolfcraft are readily available outside the EU.
> 
> But i am sure someone will assist you


Hi James - Wolfcraft is available. I mostly see them on Amazon. I've only found a couple of on-line retailers for the tables. A lot of places carry some of their other products; doweling jigs, etc.

Here is a link to the manual for the 540 table. Looks like you either mount it directly to the table or use a provided plate. Table is die-cast aluminum.

Wolfcraft Inc. (USA)


----------

